
Episode 13: Big in Japan with DJ Tokyo - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/01/17/episode-13-big-japan-dj-tokyo/
======
bleongcw
Analyse Asia episode 13 synopsis: Hiro Maeda (aka @djtokyo), managing partner
from Beenos Venture Capital joins us on an interesting conversation about the
nascent and exciting ecosystem in Japan. Covering the landscape of
entrepreneurs & investors in Tokyo and describing the ongoing three wars
between startups within the ecosystem, Hiro provides a fresh perspective about
Japan that we have not seen before. He also provide a glimpse how Beenos is
involved in the earlier investment rounds of Tokopedia and Instacart and the
ongoing relationship between Japanese entrepreneurs and Silicon Valley. We
also discuss why the top Japanese corporations such as Softbank, Uniqlo and
Rakuten are all out for global domination and why the best technology in Japan
always end up going out to the world thru the US.

